# Re: SADES headphone driver on windows 10



## JoshuaVL1988 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: SADES headphone driver on windows 10*

I have a SADES 7.1 Surround Sound Effect Gaming Headset and would like to know if there is a way to install it on Windows 10 via compatibility mode or such. I cant seem to figure out how. Every time I try to run the installed all I get is a message saying the O.S isn't supported. Does the driver have the ability to be installed via compatibility mode? If so, how do I get it done?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: SADES headphone driver on windows 10*

I would suggest you contact the manufacturer and see if they have or are planning to release a window 10 driver 

I have also moved the post to a thread of your own, its difficult to answer multiple questions in one thread


----------



## JoshuaVL1988 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: SADES headphone driver on windows 10*



etaf said:


> I would suggest you contact the manufacturer and see if they have or are planning to release a window 10 driver
> 
> I have also moved the post to a thread of your own, its difficult to answer multiple questions in one thread


Okay, thanks.


----------

